# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Revalidation fees for medicare

## vbrad0

Medicare is charging everyone a $532 fee to revalidate their application. Is there anyone that has successfully qualified for a hardship waiver? We just got denied.

----------

